# vBulletin NuWiki is installed.



## rbgrn (Jul 24, 2007)

It will look like a forum until you go to it, at which point you'll see it's a little different. Feel free to experiment with dumping information and linking around in there. I'll create more top level wikis as we need them.

Here's the first wiki


----------

